# klondyke shipping



## webbo56 (Aug 18, 2005)

hello.my names mike webster.
was anyone out there with klondyke shipping (or nth british maritime as they liked to call themselves in the 80s) between 1981 when they went non federated and 1985 when they flagged out i was ab with them during those years and sailed with a lot of good characters.also any info/ abt klondyke ships would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hello mike i was well involved with klondyke shipping i had my own ship repair yard in hull and used to carry out repairs to all there ships. i did the hand over of the fendyke and the westondyke also carried out work on the martindyke avondyke SELBYDYKE ect.
you will have known MR REG PORT MD
MR JOHN MCREEIDE STAND TO ATTAITION
MR DOUG HEIGH DONT BE FAGE


----------



## webbo56 (Aug 18, 2005)

helo sam.i vaguely remember said people but when i was with klondykes the super was called capt giles.was your shipyard in old harbour and if so do you remember doing work on a coaster called SARAH JAMES the captain/owner was called tom screech and i was an a/b on the ship at that time.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

hi john the shipyard on the old harbour that would be drypool engineering. yes i do rember the sarah james. i was working at my tools at the time. then ihad a bad accedent lost my right hand. then went on to my own ship yard on alex dock 
sam


----------

